# Drawing



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I did an attempt at drawing my Betta, Earl.
If you want I can try and draw your Bettas...

Drawing:


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Picture I drew from:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thats really good I'm collecting art of Ellis right now I've got lots of my other betta Igneel but not much of Ellis so if you would like to give him a try here is


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thats really good I'm collecting art of Ellis right now I've got lots of my other betta Igneel but not much of Ellis so if you would like to give him a try here is


Thank you!

Will do! It won't be colored, as I don't have coloring supplies currently..is that okay?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

AnimalLov3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Will do! It won't be colored, as I don't have coloring supplies currently..is that okay?



Thats fine it doesn't need color. I look forward to it


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thats fine it doesn't need color. I look forward to it



I found some coloring things, so I just colored Ellis because I thought it would make a good effect. I don't know how to do the scale effect though ^^' Sorry it's kinda horrible.
Not colored:


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> Thats fine it doesn't need color. I look forward to it


Colored:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You so much I love them both:-D:thankyou:


----------

